# Resident visa costs



## kobiec (Dec 23, 2018)

what is the total cost for a resident visa including bank deposit

if possible wherecan i find a breakdown of the costs


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It kind of depends upon you and your company and the route by which you enter the country.

Labour contract application approval 110
Labour work permit 800
Residence visa renewal	500
Emirates ID	300
Medical	500

Bank deposits depend upon your employer as they aren't used in many cases.

It all depends upon why you are looking for the numbers - your PRO should be able to tell you based upon their knowledge of the employer and their policies


----------



## kobiec (Dec 23, 2018)

thank you very much for the guidance

much appreciated


----------

